# mit DOS Batch programmieren



## chrysler (19. November 2005)

Hallo.

Das Thema sagt es schon. Ich möchte in Batch Programme schreiben.
Allerdings tauchen mir immer wieder Befehlsparameter auf, die ich zum Teil gar nicht unterscheiden kann. Als Beispiel erwähne ich hier: /s für silent und /q für quiet.
Wann benützt man denn das eine oder das andere?

Deshalb nehme ich wohl an, dass ich DOS lernen muss. 

Ich bin ein Anfänger, also bitte nicht diese Frage mit nem Link zur Wiki beantworten:
Gibts DOS noch als Betriebssystem, wird es entwickelt, und welche Version war die letzte, bzw. welche Version ist wichtig, um batch effektiv programmieren zu können (als Beispiel: CHOICE /C:1234 /N /T  ; habe gehört, den gibts nicht mehr, daher die Frage nach Effektivität)?

Ich habe auch keine Ablehnung für Buchliteratur, also dafür bin ich sehr offen.
Im Moment aht zum Beispiel ja eBay massig davon da, wenn der eine oder andere von euch Zeit hat, kann er mit mir vielleicht auswählen oder zumindest empfehlen, dazu bitte per PM.

Danke


----------

